# Skeeter Pee Bottling and Drinking



## jrupjr (Jan 23, 2013)

Have my first batch brewing. What are your preferences on bottling and drinking? 

Wine Bottles or Beer Bottles or other? Having a hard time deciding which way to go


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 23, 2013)

I generally go with beer bottles. Reason: handy single serve, fit nicely in coolers, no glasses needed, can wrap the bottle in a coozie to keep it cold, caps are cheaper than corks, I carry an opener on my key chain so it's always handy,


----------



## Arne (Jan 23, 2013)

I agree with Lon. The only thing I usually do a bit different is sometimes I just fill a gallon jug and stick it in the reefer. Same with a bag in a box thing I bought. It usually doesn't last very long in the refrigerator and that way don't have to clean as many bottles. Arne.


----------



## hobbyiswine (Jan 23, 2013)

Wine bottles for gifting. Beer bottles for drinking.


----------



## jrupjr (Jan 25, 2013)

Was at the deli today and saw a bunch of Snapple bottles lined up in the fridge all with different colors and flavors. Looked like some pics of SP/DG I have seen on this forum. Too bad we couldn't reuse them somehow.


----------

